# Rate this 10/10 Substitute



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jan 14, 2020)

There was a fat ass latina teacher at my old school that we all wanted to fuck who mogs that girl


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 14, 2020)

Want to sniff her chair


----------



## idkagoodusername (Jan 14, 2020)

Would grab that ass/10


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 15, 2020)

wish my teachers looked like that/10


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 15, 2020)

She can get treated like a prostitute anytime


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 15, 2020)

JFL how do you even focus in class?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 15, 2020)

VideoOfTheKidMasturbatingInClass.mp4


----------



## zeno (Jan 15, 2020)

i would fuck her ass until i pass out or die


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 15, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> VideoOfTheKidMasturbatingInClass.mp4


----------



## NotTiny (Jan 15, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


>



Lmao wtf. That kid's school life is ruined. Incel until graduates.


----------



## Hades (Jan 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Usum (Jan 16, 2020)

Fat/10


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 29, 2020)

Usum said:


> Fat/10


jfl


----------

